# Testing 460 mag loads for my elk hunt



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I loaded up some different loads yesterday so today went out to see what they would do. First pic is from 50 yds offhand just to make sure no high pressures or any other problems, didnt put a lot into grouping. I had the gun setup with 200gr xtp and 3" high at 100yds. for deer but these loads are all 300gr xtp.









Next pics are from a rest at 100yds, shotgun shot bag filled with sawdust. The IMR4227 shot higher so before shooting it at 100 I lowered the scope 5 in to make sure I didnt miss high on target.

















Last pic is at 150yds only shot the H110 and thought I would try a couple of Cor Bon 395 hunters, very dissappointed in them.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Id be interested to see the 300XTP's with H-110 What is the c/c distance on these holes Ed. You've got some good groups there !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, all of the 100yd groups were between 2" and 2-3/4". I wil be loading more of the best load out of the three powders. 296, 4227 and 110.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, there was a group of H110 at 100yds , second pic top group. If you look all groups have one hole outside their 2 respective holes. I have a notion it may be a little from shooting 3 shots fairly quickly after each other, I will find out next time out


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

More than good enough for the effective range, I'd say. What firearm, Ed? Your S &W pistol?

I shot a T/C Encore in .460 with factory Hornady Flex Tips 3 weeks ago. Felt like shooting a slug gun! I was very surprised to see the spent primers flattened and thought handloads could be better choice, but it wasn't my gun.

I've also shot the .460 and .500 in pistols but never had a chance to doing anything serious.

Love the big stuff! Especially in handguns.

Also, wondering how you will protect your ears when hunting.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Glen the S&W 460 XVR 8-3/8". When hunting I use a small pair of the electronic ear plugs. I also like the big stuff in Handguns but not rifles, But the only thing I ever hunt with a rifle is Coues Whitetail or Antelope and of course coyotes but I dont consider my .204 or .223 big lol, and next time I get drawn for Antelope I will try with the 460.

I have actully taken more elk with a muzzle loader than anything else. But thats just because I have been drawn more for a muzzle loader than anything else. I usually put in for archery first then muzzle loader than rifle, never have taken an elk with a rifle. This year I put rifle cow elk for my second choice and got drawn, I really wanted to try the 460 out on them. Hunt is late Oct, same time frame as I always hunted muzzle loader and area is right around my house. Bulls should still be talking but not responding to calls, so it should be easier to locate them. I usually get out before light and call then follow until daylight.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That sho em uld put a waLlop on


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That should make for some thorough scouting opportunities being close to home and may tip the odds in your favor.

I know getting a better group would be ideal, but I wouldn't fret about what you already have considering the huge kill zone. If that's your worse case scenario, you're good to go.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree glen, even with these groups out to 110 yds will not be a problem. But I still have almost 3 months till season. I will be buying more bullets next time to town and hopefully more H110, I already have all the other powder. OH, if the neighbors wouldnt mind, I would just shoot off my porch, lol


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just don't shoot off anything else or you'll need some big Band-Aids.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I thought I would ask Smith & Wesson what kind of accuracy could be expected from the scoped 460 XVR 8-3/8" at 100yds. here is a copy of the conversation. I was very surprised to here this, guess I might as well pick from one of my loads now and dont worry about it. I also called Hodgdon Powder to clear up a few things I have read on H110 and 296. I have read in several forums they are the same, so I aksed about some 296 that I have thats 30+ yrs old. The Tech said it has always been the same powder , they have always made both of them even back 30 yrs. This is good to know because I see 296 all the time and can hardly find H-110.

View attachment 460.htm


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm guessing they have to be quite conservative based on the number of Dirty Harrys out there. And, from the groups you already shot, you know they're playing it down.

Good luck in the field.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree Glen, I was always told good marksmanship with a revovler was, 3" in groups affhand at 50 yds and 3" groups at 100 yds with scope. I know Wilson combat quarantees their pistols to to 1" - 1-1/2" groups at 20-25 yds. I will still be trying to get around 1-1/2" to 2" groups . Picked up more bullets today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What are your velocity levels on those loads Ed? (even if from the book) And energy ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don, by the book the H-110 and 296 are the same 42.5 grs max with 2,034 fps. My H-110 load was 42gr and the 296 was 41.5 I lowered it cause the powder is over 30+ yrs old. The 4427 shows 40 grs max with 1988 fps with 57, 000 psi the H-110 and 296 pressure show lower at 56,100 psi. What I have read at around 2000fps a 300 gr delivers about 2800 ft lb. at muzzle. So my guess would be around 1800-1900 fps and about 2500 ft lbs of energy, maybe a little more especially with the H-110 load, it was only under max. 1/2 grain. Also at 1750 fps it shows 2040 ft lb.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

At 2000fps multiply the bullet weight (300)X 8.88= 2664ft lbs
I think that most manuals have very liberal velocity figures. But any way you slice it that gun packs a wallop. 
For those interested a 30-06 pushing a 150gr bullet to 2900fps has 2800 ft lbs of energy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Don, the figures I quoted were from the web, the 2060 fps and 2826 ft lbs was a JFN Buffalo Bore load and the 1750 fps with 2040 ft lbs was a factory federal load.

Next time out shooting I will get it zeroed in at 100 yds and then off to try for a coyote !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I messed up and got wrong bullets. Went to reload today and when I opened the box I saw the bullets were a little different design. I ended up buying 300gr XTP and should have bought 300gr XTP/Mag. called the store and they dont have what I need so now I ordered online and will have to wait at least a week to reload. I will give the regular XTPs to my son for his .45 Long Colt, always funny how the "kids" always seem to get a good deal, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Truth.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed, did you pick up sewing?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK Rick, I will bite, lol

Why do you ask that ?


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

There is thread in the background in a photo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd bet he uses those to tie flies.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Dons right, its my portable fly tying table. Here is a link:

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/20635-something-new/


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

It all makes sense now. My wife has been sewing a lot lately, so my head is just stuck there. She is having some issues with the machine not threading right. So I have been learning to sew.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Rick Howard said:


> It all makes sense now. My wife has been sewing a lot lately, so my head is just stuck there. She is having some issues with the machine not threading right. So I have been learning to sew.


 Don't wind the bobbin to tight...


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

And do not wind it backwards. Makes one heck of a mess.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks fellas.


----------

